# My dogs nail won't stop bleeding! HELP!



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Dog owners should probably learn to keep handy a thing we used to call a styptic pencil... designed to stop minor bleeding. 

Beyond that, for an immediate home remedy... it WILL stop... cornstarch is probably the best substitute, IMO.


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I was looking on Google, but the only other thing they have that you can do that I have at home is to use a bar of soap. I don't know how to do that because I heard that you are not supposed to use human soap on dogs.


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Should I just reapply the cornstarch?


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Is there a certain brand of styptic pencil, or should any one work?


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I have this on hand:

https://www.amazon.com/Cardinal-Lab...65836252&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=sceptic+powder

And by all means if you have corn starch use it for this round. I prefer relying on the powder myself though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

KwikStop is a must have if you do your own dogs' nails. It stops the bleeding. Cornstarch should work as well, and it will stop bleeding on its own even without unless the dog has a bleeding disorder.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

The cornstarch should work, reapply as necessary, it wont hurt them. Try keeping your dog confined/calm, they might just be rubbing their nail on the ground and aggravating the quick?


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you.
I will definitely look into getting one of those. 
But I was wondering, if I always have cornstarch on hand, why would I get one of them? It works the same way, doesn't it?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

kenzie14 said:


> Thank you.
> I will definitely look into getting one of those.
> But I was wondering, if I always have cornstarch on hand, why would I get one of them? It works the same way, doesn't it?


I think styptic powder works a little better


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Malasarus said:


> The cornstarch should work, reapply as necessary, it wont hurt them. Try keeping your dog confined/calm, they might just be rubbing their nail on the ground and aggravating the quick?


He actually avoids putting it down for the most part. And I am trying not to put him down on the floor cause we have carpet.

I only put him down outside to go to the bathroom. And he was walking kinda funny. Almost a limp but not quite.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Poor guy, it must be bothering him pretty good then. How close did it get cut? Most dogs stop bleeding within minutes of applying styptic/starch. Your baby might be a "bleeder". Have you checked the whole paw? Nothing stuck anywhere unusual, causing him to limp? If it's just because his quick was cut too close, I would just keep him calm and confined until he stops bleeding for a few hours, and watch him close over the next couple of days in case he opens the quick back up accidentally. If he hasn't stopped bleeding at all after being confined with the cornstarch on his paw for a good while, and his limp gets bad, I would take him in for a checkup.

EDIT: Want to not alarm you about the checkup thing. He's most likely fine, probably just rubbed it the wrong way somehow. It happens.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Corn starch or flour. I usually have flour.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I like styptic powder better than a pencil. I have it in a first aid kit for the dogs along with one in a kitchen cabinet and one in my grooming room.

Ages ago I quicked a cockatiel rather badly and didn't have any styptic on hand. Flour and cornstarch didn't work, but potting soil did. At this point though I wouldn't dream of clipping nails without styptic close by. Between me and BF we quicked all three of the dogs last week! It happens sometimes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

QwikStop definitely! Qwikstop has Benzocaine as a pain killer too!
A neat and clean way to apply is to cut off the end of a syringe and dip it into the kwikstop, packing it in. A lot less messier than using your fingers or trying to dip your dogs nails into it!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Clever suggestion Molly!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just want to add that quicking them that short can be very painful and repeating it could cause life long fear of getting nails done. Whoever is clipping the nails needs to learn how to tell where the quick is before cutting. We all have made mistakes and quicked a nail here or there, but it sounds as if it was quicked quite a bit.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

We have had problems in the past with groomers clipping Abbey's nails too short so I now do Abbey's and Maggie's nails myself during their in-between "mini-grooms." I use my Dremmel on the lowest setting and their nails file down quickly and are very smooth. I've never had one get too short or bleed. Then I tell groomer not to clip my girls' nails. You do have to be careful not to let the Dremmel get close to hair on legs or ears or it will quickly wind it up and pull it out. There are several good YouTube videos on using a Dremmel to file a dog's nails.

Until it is better, try putting doggy socks or small baby socks on his foot to protect it and it will also help keep the blood off your carpet. I learned about the socks when Maggie got her foot caught in the recliner mechanism and cut it and had to have stitches. She WOULD NOT wear the cone, so I got baby socks on her and she couldn't lick her foot and within an hour, forgot about her foot. The socks also kept Abbey from licking Maggie's foot too!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

In the "old" days we used fine black pepper or kerosene/diesel fuel. Kerosene was used in emergency medicine until about 1970.
Eric


----------

